# New Ground Breaker in progress



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

To prove to Wild Cat that I really am actually working on a ground breaker, here are some in progress pics. 

DSC04479 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04487 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04489 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Just used rolled up news paper for the ribs.
DSC04490 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The papier mache begins
DSC04494 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I haven't done much lately. Hope to get back to work on him soon.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey, yours is coming along faster than mine...
Looks fantastic, the pose is great. Love the chest, arms and hands so far.


----------



## chicagohippie (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks even better in person


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

That's comin' along nice Spooky! Mine is coming along slowly. Wow you went with a Bucky Skull. It does add another touch of creepiness over a mache skull. I like the way you did you chest with the chicken wire first for the shape. Nice idea.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Well it's about time. 2 months of the build season lost and this is as far as you've gotten? Obviously Roxy's not cracking the whip near enough:laughvil:

Looking great. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Looking great!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good.
I like your use of rolled up newspaper to make the rib bones. I always seem to over engineer stuff when i do it. So you going to coat it over with liquid nail or latex?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> Looking good.
> I like your use of rolled up newspaper to make the rib bones. I always seem to over engineer stuff when i do it. So you going to coat it over with liquid nail or latex?


I really haven't decided what to use for an outer coat yet. I need to add one more layer of papier mache first.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

AllenH's plastic sheeting corpse method might work well on top of mache. Just a thought.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great start their Spooky1. How-to's like this make it look simple even for me. That should look real nice when completed.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW he looks fantastic so far. Look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

If you build it, he will haunt. Looking good so far.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looking GOOD..........


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Looking great so far! There's a lot of character in the pose!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Finally getting back to my ground breaker. I'm using the pantyhose and liquid latex method for the skull.

So I have a question. Should I give him white eyes, or no eyes?

With eyes:
DSC04617 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Without eyes:
DSC04623 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Liquid Latex going on:

DSC04625 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04626 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04629 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Hope to have more soon


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

To early to tell about the eyes. Depends on how long its been dead I guess.
And please go to the dollar store and get some bigger brushes. It drives me nuts to watch someone paint with a tiny brush.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow Spooky, your groundbreaker is fantastic! I really like the way the skin looks shrunken over his bones and his teeth are jutting forward. This is going to be one cool groundbreaker!!! As for the eyes....I love eyes, even if he is really rotten, it gives the groundbreaker a certain creepiness to have those eyes, staring out, but whatever you go with, he is going to be GREAT!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

He's looking great! I go back and forth with the eyes. I kind of like this guy without at this stage...extra creep factor, but it's always hard to call.


----------



## Tortureklown (May 7, 2012)

Good start and i agree with bone dancer with the eyes but with the way it looks now I'm liking it without the eyes there is something more "spooky" about it.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

I too am be-twiched between the eyes! I think I might like them a little bit better. Question though, did you stuff the chest with something, to keep the shape before you papered it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Craig, the chicken wire framework under the ribs was sufficient to give the chest its shape. No additional stuffing was needed since the wire is quite sturdy and holds its shape very well.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Looking good Spooky.

He sorta reminds me of Luciano, the groundbreaker of mine that Roxy Named 2 years ago.  

He's gonna be pretty cool


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Niblique, I had forgotten about my name suggestion for that guy And you're right - this one looks as if he's going for the high note as well - or just hit it and hurt himself in the process:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Finished the papier mache on the ground breaker last night. (I'll try to get a pic posted tonight). Now I just need to seal and paint him.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

He looks awesome so far! can't wait to see more progress!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Looks really good spook... I can't really decide between eyes or no eyes. It probably depends on the type of breaker you want - skeleton or partial zombie. Just my two cents in case you wanted it


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

He looks great. I like the eyes, I'd keep em.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I like the eyes too. Gives it more character. Looking great so far!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking good spooky! Love the mouth and teeth! Like your pavers too, look like the same stones I have in my patio!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's how he looks now. Next is sealing and painting.

DSC04795 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04799 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04801 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

That looks scare tastic!! can't wait to see the final product


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I've got to add a couple of these to the haunt. Thanks for the inspiration and making it look easy. Just fantastic. (Incidentally, I think you ought to go with just one eye.)


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work ... if only I had the patience to build these ... I can't seem to keep motivated for more than 2 1/2 days!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's all right, IMU - Spooky1 has spread his 2.5 days of motivation over three months now

A lot of the painting is done now (dark purple base coat after sealing, then dry brushed with a light gray). I know he took some pictures yesterday, so hopefully you'll all get to see the latest on this guy soon


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Nothing wrong with taking your time to build a prop. That means you are having fun. Looking good.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The painting has begun.

I used a base of a really dark purple oops paint we had (Roxy's suggestion).

DSC04808 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04809 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Then dry brushing on some light grey.

DSC04811 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04817 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I still want to work on the eyes to make them look dead, but they'll be loose in the sockets so they can be removed if I wish. I still need to age the exposed skull areas and teeth. And maybe another color dry brushed on him to finish him up. I may put an LED light inside his his chest too.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

I really like him, or her! Hey, though you gotta love that purple. it does look good with the grey. It is a very good job.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

He's looking amazing Spooky.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow Spooky, he is ubercreepy looking! I can almost 'feel' his torment...poor tortured soul.....Vey well done and I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Really Nice spooky. Did you name him yet?? (Placido?)


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah ... pics!  I used a dark purple on my reaper and liked it. Nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

niblique71 said:


> Really Nice spooky. Did you name him yet?? (Placido?)


You funny guy He'd have to be either Jose or Luciano, just to keep that three tenor thing going


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great Spooky! Really nice to see some risk-taking in the color department as well! That purple looks good.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Been watching this thread but not commenting until now. That looks awesome! Love the way the purple and grey turned out.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I would like to see some pictures of him when you put lights on him. Just curious how the purple will come out. I have never used Purple. But it looks good.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wonderful ground breaker! Really liking the paint job on him so far & look forward to the finial pics of him!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> You funny guy He'd have to be either Jose or Luciano, just to keep that three tenor thing going


You already named mine Luciano, so that name (as far as the 3 tenors) Is taken LOL

Edit: I just went back and checked the thread, You DID Suggest Placido, but I always called him Luciano. Oh Well.. ther can be TWO Luciano's LOL it could be the 3 1/2 tenors??


----------



## Tortureklown (May 7, 2012)

looking great I love he way the ribs came out


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sweet Georgia Brown! Nice! I keep thinking "put springs behind the eyeballs" for some reason. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, random, that would make him seem a little more kid-friendly, wouldn't it? Then we could call him Mr Googly Eyes instead of Luciano

Spooky1 is close to finished - still debating doing more drybrushing with another light color. I suggested he take the prop outside and see how it looks under graveyard lighting since that will help determine whether more painting would be worthwhile.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Finally decide he's done and posted the final shots in the Showroom. Thanks for following alone for the last few months. 

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=642415#post642415


----------

